# Cocoon Victim by Just Whisper



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had an overwhelming number of requests for pics and tutorial on my cocooned body. This is not exactly a step by step, but I hope it will answer some of your questions. Please feel free to ask more specific questions if you have any.

[URL=http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2010/Halloween%20Props%20in%20Progress/Spider%20Victim/?action=view&current=spidervictimvideo.mp4][/URL]

I used 2 pieces of scrap lumber. I know one was a piece of 2X4 and I have no idea what the other one was. Use the most lightweight wood or other building material you can find. Weight is an issue with this prop. Measure them so that they will equal the length you want your prop to be, with the center being where the prop's waist will be. Attach them together with a hinge.
[URL=http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2010/Halloween%20Props%20in%20Progress/Spider%20Victim/IMGP3235.jpg][/URL]
Attach your motor assembly to the top of the board that will be the legs. I used a Dayton Gearmotor part number 2Z830. Be sure to get the capacitor that goes with it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Attach an eye bolt at the "head" end of the body.









Attach cable to motor







[/IMG]

Cover the motor end with wire to prevent damage.







[/IMG]

Add ribs to upper half of body.







[/IMG]


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Add a head, very light weight plastic. And some arms if you want. It will look better.

Just a note here...I found I was still over on weight, so later I drilled out a lot of holes in my boards to lighten the weight. I also put more tilt on the feet so they weren't sticking up. I also I put an eye bolt in the feet and tied a rope to it for hanging up so it was easier to work with.

Wrap fiberfill or bubble wrap around the hip area to bulk it up a little. Now cover the whole prop in bubble wrap, except the head. I then painted it a sort of fleshy pink color.








[/IMG]

Now cover the entire prop in spider webbing. I used craft spray glue to keep it in place, a very light spray.

I hope i covered most everything.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I went back after I had it like I wanted and wired a motion sensor to it. It will now only run for about 5 seconds. Then it has to be triggered again.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice tutorial, Whisper!
The pics are very informative.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

thats very nice tutorial!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah, short and sweet. LOL


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

JustWhisper said:


> Thanks. Yeah, short and sweet. LOL


You left out SIMPLE and in my opinion (not that it matters  ) that is a very big plus in building a prop. Very nice prop and how-to


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Awesome prop! But I gotta ask, just for the sake, the screw through the wire, that wire's not hot right? LOL, sorry I had to throw that in there....


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweet prop! I am building one of these myself and I was trying to figure out how to add motion to it. I think you just solved that for me! Thanks!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

SkeletalRemains said:


> Awesome prop! But I gotta ask, just for the sake, the screw through the wire, that wire's not hot right? LOL, sorry I had to throw that in there....


LOL Actually, that is a piece of wire I originally used to make shoulders. I later removed it. So, no it was not hot. Good question though. Thanks for the compliments everyone. I am so pleased you all like it.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, great movement. Only thing I would do is make it so its not running full time to save the motor? I have a cocoon victim as well, although it doesn't move.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Crunch said:


> Wow, great movement. Only thing I would do is make it so its not running full time to save the motor? I have a cocoon victim as well, although it doesn't move.


It does not run all the time. It is on a motion sensor. I ran it longer so you could see it in the video. Thanks Crunch, Glad you like it. I didn't realize until you mentioned it that I forgot to say I added the motion sensor. I went back and edited the first post. thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> It does not run all the time. It is on a motion sensor. I ran it longer so you could see it in the video. Thanks Crunch, Glad you like it. I didn't realize until you mentioned it that I forgot to say I added the motion sensor. I went back and edited the first post. thanks for reminding me.


Right on. Looks good. Better than my non moving cocoon victim.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Freakin Awesome....maybe you could have saved some weight by using 1xinch interior boards instead of 2x4's - would they have been strong enough? Actually, only the half that gets pulled would need to be lighter. Well another idea for me to archive for when I graduate out of reindeer motors.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Nevergoback said:


> Freakin Awesome....maybe you could have saved some weight by using 1xinch interior boards instead of 2x4's - would they have been strong enough? Actually, only the half that gets pulled would need to be lighter. Well another idea for me to archive for when I graduate out of reindeer motors.


I only used one 2X4, but unfortunately it was on the end that moved. LOL I used what I had on hand at the time, not realizing the weight would be as heavy as it was. If I ever have to rebuild it, as we do from time to time when our props get old, I will replace it with lighter material.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome Prop!
I'm going to try to build one of these using a wiper motor if time permits.


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

Awesome prop


----------



## bmhughes (Oct 12, 2009)

I am about to build this prop. How did you attach the head? Arms? This has a high creepy factor. Looking forward to building. Thanks.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The arms are just sort of duct taped into place. Since they do not move, the plastic wrap and the webbing will hold them in place. If I remember correctly the head was attached with a couple screws into the 2x4.

Thank you again for the very nice compliments.


----------



## spiderlady (Aug 17, 2010)

where can I see a video of it running
thanks.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

spiderlady said:


> where can I see a video of it running
> thanks.


The very first image on this thread is a video. Just click on it.


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice work. What did you use for nuts on the lamp nipple? The lamp nipple I purchased is a metric fine thread and I went to Lowes and Fastenal and they didn't have anything to work.


----------



## Ipsissimus13 (Mar 2, 2011)

*lamp nipple*

A lamp nipple should 1/8 or 1/4 pipe thread.


----------

